# I am thinking about becoming an apprentice mechanic. Any advice?



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey there everyone.
Just wondering if any1 on here is a mechanic by trade and can offer me their thoughts on becoming an apprentice mechanic. 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## hugsta (Jan 24, 2011)

Great trade to have, but ****e money and crap work. Most dealerships are just parts replacement centres these days and workshops are getting less and less. unless of course you are exceptionally talented and can get into some sort of performance workshop or the likes, even then, money is still generally crap compared to what you can earn in the building trade. One of the advantages of working in a larger dealership is the potential for growth, ie service advisor->manager etc etc. I left the motor insustry after 13 yrs from a mechanic through to a service manager as I got sick of ****e money, long hours and dealing with idiots on both sides of the fence. But, if you enjoy working with cars then you are better off doing what you enjoy as a priority over money. JMO.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2011)

a mate left after 6 years and decided to be a chef lasted 6 mth and is back as a mechanic he likes it but yeah as you said hugsta dirty work and little money compared to other trades, im an auto glazier by trade now and its good, i like it


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks alot for the advice mate. Yeah i have heard that the money is less than what other trades are paid. I think this sucks. Are there any car companies that you feel offers more credibility with training and careers?.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 24, 2011)

I worked for Holden for 8 1/2 yrs and found them to pretty good, lots of courses regularly on new models and workshops for new diagnostic tools etc. But only the top mechanics usually get sent to these and then back tot he workshop to tell everyone else so to speak. I think if you stick to any of the big names you would do well. Also worked for mazda,mitsubishi, suzuki and others, found Holden the best IMO. Never worked for Ford, they just need tooooo many repairs ;-)


----------



## gata1 (Jan 24, 2011)

So true hugsta bout the fords lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2011)

haha. thanks for the info! very much appreciated!
I like working on cars and and i think this trade would be more enjoyable than the other ones. Even if the money is not as good i think i would enjoy the work. I just want to get a trade under my belt. Something that will guarantee work pretty much. I also do video production work but the majority of this work is contract based and makes it hard, especially if you want to get a loan or something.


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 24, 2011)

Im a mechanic by trade, i've been qualified for 4 years now, i work for a Mercedes Benz dealership now and love it. I did my apprenticeship at a small workshop i think after seeing what the apprentices have to do at my work(All day driving, cleaning, never get to touch cars in there first year) i couldn't recommend more but to do your appernticeship at a joe blows workshop and then after your a tradesman move to a dealership. Small workshops are more hands on and you get to work on a wide selection of cars so you learn alot more, i got thrown in the deap end on my first day, you don't have all the special tools and computer systems that tell you everything at a smaller workshop so you have to use your inishative and work things out for yourself, this will realy help in the future. After you are qualified go to a dealership and work where you do have everything, nice cruizy job that pays good, I cleared more then 50g last year and will be much more this year, so in the right place the money isn't that bad, still nothing compaired to other trades but still good, and the other good thing about being a mechanic is cash jobs on the weekend, you can earn more money on a saturday then you do in a week and its tax free! (yes you can do this with other trades to) Or even go 1 step further and be a diesel mechanic and earn a bucket load opens up jobs at the mines etc.

This is my experiance others will have different opinions but that is like anything, The only thing is as hugsta said is it is now a replacement service new parts (or parts from wreckers) are normaly cheaper then the labour to accually fix a broken part so it is just remove and replace most of the time but if you get a job with a old school mechanic you may find yourself fixing things not replacing.

Choose a job that you like, not one that pays good and you hate, you spend more time at work then you do at home so the last thing you won't to be doing is something you don't enjoy.

Hope this helps! Good Luck with you job decision!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2011)

would diesel mechanic jobs be rarer to get though. I wouldn't want to get a diesel mechanic trade then find it hard to get work? With light vehicle it seems to have more jobs on offer or am I mistaken? Are the mine jobs or jobs similar hard to find and most of all get? ( i assume there would be a low supply of jobs to lots of diesel mechanics?)


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 24, 2011)

Hard work, **** money and I have been told that apprenticeships are treated as "replaceable" and its really hard to find a workshop that actually looks after you

But if its your passion, it will be worth it to eventually get into a qualified position


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 24, 2011)

Only advice I can give you is don't go for an apprenticeship through Smart Employment. They stuff around and you can't get things done because they don't keep track of where you're up to (for the theory, etc).


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 25, 2011)

can i offer a sound peice of advice,
enrol in the army, do your apprenticeship there! good money, TAX FREE , name 1 person who would DARE 2nd look at army credentials, can do your bit for the country, get an apprenticeship that's platinum grade , with great money, and connections for life,
...somthing to think of 

i have family in the service nuff said.
(you can enrol to learn a trade not everyone is a grunt, stuff needs to be fixed and the army uses heaps of mechanics)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 25, 2011)

> can i offer a sound peice of advice,
> enrol in the army, do your apprenticeship there! good money, TAX FREE , name 1 person who would DARE 2nd look at army credentials, can do your bit for the country, get an apprenticeship that's platinum grade , with great money, and connections for life,
> ...somthing to think of



My mates doing that, and I'm doing Uni through the army as well.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 25, 2011)

If you're still in high school, ask them to help you find an apprenticeship before you graduate. It's possibly the easiest way to get into a position. And yes, it's **** pay before you even step in the door. 

I gave up after two years of looking for an apprenticeship even with prevocational stuff done - but I'm sure there's a contributing factor there that was blatantly obvious in me being knocked back by so many workshops. 

If you're looking for something that pays well...carpet laying.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2011)

I've always thought I should have done a plumbing or sparky apprenticeship! Certainly a plumbing one anyway. Then maybe even carpentry! Each to their own though. I know the signage trade never really pushed my buttons :lol: Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 25, 2011)

think before u jump into apprenticeship should consider the pre app courses at tafe, most trades do have it and most employers looking mainly for ppl that have completed this course.
if your still in high school consider ringing around the different aspects of mechaniccal work as in light engine ( motorbike lawn mowers etc) truck/machinery or cars get some hands on even if u do it for free for couple of days to suss out if you prefer a certain engine work so you don't get stuck doing something that doesn't quite cut it for you


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jan 25, 2011)

Just my 2c mate,

Do an apprenticeship in either plumbing or electrical, you will make real good money after you're qualified and that should give you plenty of spare cash to tinker with the odd car in your spare time.

Also, I would never pursue my passion as a line of work, you will end up hating your passion. Work is just something we all do to pay the bills at weeks end, no matter what you will always have the mornings and days you just dont wanna go. Better off to pursue a well paying trade or alike then use the money from that to keep your passion for cars alive.

Just my 2c, I am sure plenty of people can align their passion and work well, but from my experience you are best to keep the 2 separate.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Just my 2c mate,
> 
> Do an apprenticeship in either plumbing or electrical, you will make real good money after you're qualified and that should give you plenty of spare cash to tinker with the odd car in your spare time.
> 
> ...



That's my 2cents also. Good advice!!

Looking back I wish I'd done the same. Not knocking mechanics at all btw. Handy people to know


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 25, 2011)

I made more money in the first year of my plumbing apprenticeship than my mate who is a 3rd year mechanic makes. He has worked in diesel also and found that to be better and more enjoyable then a regular mechanic.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 25, 2011)

cool thanks for the advice!!!!!
Yeah its a hard decision. I am mid 20's and just wanted something that i can fall back on and guarantee work in the future. 
I know the money is not as good as other trades but as long as i can get by then maybe i can do a few cashies on the weekend. I will also have my film/video production business that i can do on weekends or weeknights so hopefully between all of that I can afford to get everything going well. 
I am thinking of applying for a good Japanese car maker like toyota, nissan, honda and mitsubishi. 
I will also look into doing a possible heavy vehicle diesel traineeship instead but i have no idea where to start or who to call for employment. It sounds good though thanks again for the help i appreciate it alot!


----------



## Fluke (Jan 25, 2011)

Most def!!! I did my apprenticeship in the navy I'm a marine engineer specializing in hydraulics and electronics getting ready to start my diesel qualifications wouldn't have done any of it outside the service as it's so hard to get an apprenticeship as a girl army will set you up for life with excellent qualifications good pay some travel and it's all recognized when you leave 


NatoRey said:


> can i offer a sound peice of advice,
> enrol in the army, do your apprenticeship there! good money, TAX FREE , name 1 person who would DARE 2nd look at army credentials, can do your bit for the country, get an apprenticeship that's platinum grade , with great money, and connections for life,
> ...somthing to think of
> 
> ...


----------

